# Samba ohne doppelte Benutzerführung (winbindd)



## TheManWho (6. August 2003)

Tach!
Ich hab ein Problem mit Samba (2.2.7 unter SuSe 8.2).
Ich möchte den Sambaserver als Fileserver nutzen, so dass es keine doppelte Benutzerführung gibt. Ich hab da auch ne ganz gute Doku im Netz gefunden aber ab einem bestimmten Punkt gehts nicht weiter.
Hab den Server in der Domäne  und kann auch von Windows drauf zugreifen aber mit der Passwortauthentifizierung hapert es noch. Ich glaube das hängt mit *winbindd* zusammen, ich bin mir nicht sicher ob der Dienst richtig gestartet ist.
Ich poste auch direkt mal meine smb.conf - vielleicht entdeckt da ja auch jemand was.
-------------------------------------------------------------------
[global]
        netbios name    = samba-test
        oslevel         = 1
        server string   = Samba %v (Testsystem)
        workgroup       = domäne
        security        = server
        password server = A.B.C.D
        log file        = /var/log/samba.log
        interfaces      = E.F.G.H / 255.255.255.0
        encrypt passwords = yes
        guest account   = nobody
        admin users     = @root
        wins support    = no
        keep alive      = 15
        share modes     = yes
# separate domain and username with '/', like DOMAIN+username
        winbind separator = /
# use uids from 10000 to 20000 for domain users
        #winbind uid    = 10000-20000
# use gids from 10000 to 20000 for domain groups
        #winbind gid    = 10000-20000
# allow enumeration of winbind users and groups
# might need to disable these next two for performance reasons on the winbindd host
        winbind enum users = yes
        winbind enum groups = yes
# give winbind users a real shell (only needed if they have telnet/sshd/etc... access)
        #template homedir = /home/winnt/%D/%U
        #template shell = /bin/bash
        obey pam restrictions = no
[homes]
        comment         = Heimatverzeichniss
        browseable      = yes
        public          = no
        writeable       = yes
        browseable      = yes
        valid users     = Meier, root
        read only       = no
        create mode     = 777
        path            = /home

[share_01]

        comment         = Share 01
        browseable      = yes
        public          = no
        writeable       = yes
        browseable      = yes
        #valid users    = Meier, root
        path            = /home/share_01
        create mode     = 777



[public]
       path             = /tmp
       guest ok         = yes
       writeable        = yes

------------------------------------------------------------------
a) Kennt sich jemand mit der Thematik (Sambanutzung ohne doppelte Benutzerführung) aus und kann mir vielleicht ne Installationsdoku schicken?
b) Fallen jemand Fehler in der smb.conf auf? (die IP-Adressen sind in der richtigen smb.conf natürlich nicht so *g*)
c) Hat jemand Tipps zu winbindd?

THX


----------



## hulmel (6. August 2003)

Mit winbindd habe ich auch noch nicht gearbeitet.
Irgendwie erscheint es mir nicht logisch Passwörter zu entschüsseln, wenn ein
Passwortserver vorhanden ist.
encrypt passwords mal auskommentieren.

[homes]
Einmal browsable sollte genügen.
read only = no oder writeable = yes
path = /home   Wirklich?
create mode = 777   Bedenklich.

[Share...]
browsable: siehe oben
create mode: siehe oben

Hoffe es hilft irgendwie.


----------



## TheManWho (6. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von hulmel _
> *
> path = /home   Wirklich?
> create mode = 777   Bedenklich.
> *



Die Angaben/Eigenschaften der einzelnen Shares sind natürlich noch nicht ausgereift (ist ja nur ein Testsystem und in reality würd ich /home natürlich nicht frei geben). Aber das mit dem Passwort werde ich morgen mal ausprobieren. Trotzdem bleibt das Problem mit winbind: wenn ich _./wbinfo -u_ ausführe sollte ich eigentlich die User auf meinem (Windows)Domain Controler angezeigt bekommen - aber nix da... Gibt nur ne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## hulmel (7. August 2003)

Ich habe hier einen Artikel gefunden.
http://www.heise.de/ix/artikel/2001/04/148/


----------



## TheManWho (8. August 2003)

Danke!
Dann werd ich mal gucken ob ichda was hilfreiches finde. Bisher bin ich nicht viel weiter. Mein Hauptproblem ist glaub ich, dass sich die Anleitung auf RedHat - Win NT bezieht und ich das ganze unter SuSe und Win2000 verwende...
Mal sehn.


----------



## hulmel (10. August 2003)

Empfehle "Das Samba Buch" 3. Ausgabe Kapitel 16, da geht es um den winbindd für SuSE und wie man den zum laufen bringt.
Das Samba Buch von SuSE-Press
ISBN: 3-935922-15-9


----------

